
Configuring the MacOS command line - flaviocopes
https://flaviocopes.com/macos-terminal-setup/
======
Hackbraten
Another font I love to use for the macOS Terminal is Iosevka-Term Light. It
looks particularly nice on Retina displays. It also won’t break Unicode output
of commands like tree.

    
    
        brew cask install homebrew/cask-fonts/font-iosevka

